# Yes!



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Passed all three exams.

Business: 80 (40 out of 50 answered correctly)
Fire Alarms: 84 (42 out of 50 answered correctly)
Electrical: 88 (88 out of 100 answered correctly)

Nothing like the feeling of accomplishment


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

You did good - and to think you were worried

Congrats


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

congrats and you know you are no longer an electrician you are a business man so make lots of money


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

That's whats up!! Can I borrow $350 now? :laughing:

Congrats and Good luck


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

When does the hiring frenzy commence?


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

I called Prometric on Monday and the lady told me she couldn't give me a pass or fail result but she could tell me that I wouldn't need to take the exam again. So I knew I passed since Monday. It's a hell of a feeling right now. It's not the best time to start a business but this unemployment crap has to come to an end. Now all I need is the packet from the state to put the whole thing together, oh, and I want to come up with a logo for the business but I'm undecided on an actual name. 

Thanks guys, and thanks for challenging me when it came to issues on codes, pics of my work, and any constructive criticism that helped me make this day possible. 


Whooo-hoooooo! :clap:


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

rbsremodeling said:


> That's whats up!! Can I borrow $350 now? :laughing:
> 
> Congrats and Good luck


Dude, I barely have $3.50. :laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Celtic said:


> When does the hiring frenzy commence?


Next week. 

I'm gonna post an ad on Craigslist and then not get back to anyone like all the other a-holes on there. :laughing:


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Ahem... Congrats!.. Professor just walks in da room & post his score down the chalk board again:

95-100 : A

90-94 : A-

85-89 : B

80-84 : B-

75-79 : C

70-74 : C-

*below < 70 ==>> FAILED!! :whistling*

Etc...

So, congrats, you are *80/84/88 ... a B-/B-/B student*!! :thumbup::laughing::jester:


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> I called Prometric on Monday and the lady told me she couldn't give me a pass or fail result but she could tell me that I wouldn't need to take the exam again. So I knew I passed since Monday. It's a hell of a feeling right now. It's not the best time to start a business but this unemployment crap has to come to an end. Now all I need is the packet from the state to put the whole thing together, oh, and I want to come up with a logo for the business but I'm undecided on an actual name.
> 
> Thanks guys, and thanks for challenging me when it came to issues on codes, pics of my work, and any constructive criticism that helped me make this day possible.
> 
> ...


 name :magnettic electric


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Congrats Mag:clap:


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Congrats


HOW ABOUT


MAGNETO ELECTRIC

http://


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

"Ride the lightning electric"


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> Passed all three exams.


Good. Now you can finally start sending us your payments for the student loan.



:laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Kudos Have one on me :drink:


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks all you guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Magnettica, I thought you were union?


----------



## Static Design (Nov 30, 2008)

Good job man, I hope I have similar results :w00t:.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

I got the packet in the mail today with all the information for getting up and running. So far it seems to be more confusing than the exam itself! I have a lawyer who'll help me "cover my back side" and with any other nonsense that comes my way. He helped me get a generator back from an EC who refused to give it back to me and threatened to charge him with refusing to pay me overtime if he didn't give it back. I got it back the next day. It's good to have friends like that. I also need to speak with an accountant about setting up an LLC, or can I do this myself? I just dont want to be like seemingly every other contractor who screws himself with taxes and cash flow in the first year.


Prowall, I'm not union, and never have been. I worked for an EC who "promised to get me in" and then that never happened. I was told LU# 164 wasn't taking any new guys. Then I found out that I wasn't the first person who had been told this promise. Unions are just a mess and I don't think I ever want to be involved in one.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

I cannot emphasize enough how important it is to have a good accountant involved from the very begining



get an accountant
asap:thumbsup:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> I got the packet in the mail today with all the information for getting up and running. So far it seems to be more confusing than the exam itself!


It can be...it's like a completely different language ["normal" , NEC and now legalese]...you'll get it :thumbsup:

Decide what your company is to be...sole, LLC, Inc., Corp., etc
Pick a name ....research it at county seat [Elizabeth for you]
Get your ins. and bonding lined up
etc.

...all the while dropping Benjamins like they are going out of style.


Got questions?
Ask
We'll help you. :thumbup:


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Celtic said:


> It can be...it's like a completely different language ["normal" , NEC and now legalese]...you'll get it :thumbsup:
> 
> Decide what your company is to be...sole, LLC, Inc., Corp., etc
> Pick a name ....research it at county seat [Elizabeth for you]
> ...



Thanks man, I appreciate it. It feels like all I do is spend money on books, courses, exams, licenses, seals, bus permits, bonds, insurance, etc. But I wouldn't change a thing! :laughing:

I'll be speaking with the accountant on Monday.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> I'll be speaking with the accountant on Monday.


Tell him I said "Hello!" ....thanks.


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Thanks man, I appreciate it. It feels like all I do is spend money on books, courses, exams, licenses, seals, bus permits, bonds, insurance, etc. But I wouldn't change a thing! :laughing:
> 
> I'll be speaking with the accountant on Monday.


 it takes money to make money


----------



## A.W.Davis (Oct 17, 2006)

Congrats Magnettica!!!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> Thanks man, I appreciate it. It feels like all I do is spend money on books, courses, exams, licenses, seals, bus permits, bonds, insurance, etc. But I wouldn't change a thing! :laughing:
> 
> I'll be speaking with the accountant on Monday.


 
Get used to it, now you will see the whole picture and be able to pin down your pricing!!

There is a EC around here called spark and burn!!


----------



## vanele (Nov 13, 2007)

*Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:thumbup:


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Get used to it, now you will see the whole picture and be able to pin down your pricing!!
> 
> There is a EC around here called spark and burn!!


Is that one stop shopping for weed and recessed lighting? :laughing:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Congratulations on passing the exams. :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

You gonna put lighting on that coffee table you made??



Congrats, hope you are successful.


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

Magnettica,

Congrats and good luck!

You are not far from me at all, if you ever need to sub any low voltage, home theater, or need any A/V product....let me know. I will hook you up.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Magnettica said:


> Prowall, I'm not union, and never have been. I worked for an EC who "promised to get me in" and then that never happened. I was told LU# 164 wasn't taking any new guys. Then I found out that I wasn't the first person who had been told this promise. Unions are just a mess and I don't think I ever want to be involved in one.


OK, for some reason I thought you were. I was curious to know if you were going to be a union shop. I'd love to hear the thoughts of someone who lived the union _employee_ life then changed to the union _employer_.


----------



## LawnGuyLand (Jan 1, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> I got the packet in the mail today with all the information for getting up and running. So far it seems to be more confusing than the exam itself! I have a lawyer who'll help me "cover my back side" and with any other nonsense that comes my way. He helped me get a generator back from an EC who refused to give it back to me and threatened to charge him with refusing to pay me overtime if he didn't give it back. I got it back the next day. It's good to have friends like that. I also need to speak with an accountant about setting up an LLC, or can I do this myself? I just dont want to be like seemingly every other contractor who screws himself with taxes and cash flow in the first year.
> 
> 
> Prowall, I'm not union, and never have been. I worked for an EC who "promised to get me in" and then that never happened. I was told LU# 164 wasn't taking any new guys. Then I found out that I wasn't the first person who had been told this promise. Unions are just a mess and I don't think I ever want to be involved in one.


 
Magnettia, since you haven't been in one, only promised to gain entry into one, don't hold it against the union because you were brain F*%$ed by a EMPLOYER. He was NONUNION.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

LawnGuyLand said:


> Magnettia, since you haven't been in one, only promised to gain entry into one, don't hold it against the union because you were brain F*%$ed by a EMPLOYER. He was NONUNION.


actually, if my memory serves...the employer was a union shop who hired mags non-union and made a bunch of promises...

yet, no one in 164 helped him either...


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

mahlere said:


> actually, if my memory serves...the employer was a union shop who hired mags non-union and made a bunch of promises...
> 
> yet, no one in 164 helped him either...


True that. It was also difficult working with people who had far less experience and got paid the same amount as what I was being paid. That was ass-backward, plus they got the benefits and I didn't. But when it came right down to it no other contractor was paying what he was so I put up with it.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> I called Prometric on Monday and the lady told me she couldn't give me a pass or fail result but she could tell me that I wouldn't need to take the exam again. So I knew I passed since Monday. It's a hell of a feeling right now. It's not the best time to start a business but this unemployment crap has to come to an end. Now all I need is the packet from the state to put the whole thing together, oh, and I want to come up with a logo for the business but I'm undecided on an actual name.
> 
> Thanks guys, and thanks for challenging me when it came to issues on codes, pics of my work, and any constructive criticism that helped me make this day possible.
> 
> ...


What is wrong with *Magnettica Electric*?


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> What is wrong with *Magnettica Electric*?


Seriously? I hadn't really considered using that as a name for the business but anythings possible. I do need to come up with something soon though. I have one name I want to use and I am going to check with the county if it's available. I do know however that another electrician in another county has the same name but I think he's a corporation and I'll be going the LLC route. I need to do a logo too so I can brand the name.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

Magnettica said:


> Seriously? I hadn't really considered using that as a name for the business but anythings possible. I do need to come up with something soon though. I have one name I want to use and I am going to check with the county if it's available. I do know however that another electrician in another county has the same name but I think he's a corporation and I'll be going the LLC route. I need to do a logo too so I can brand the name.


if you know of it being used by another, don't use it...it's a s-bag move...doesn't matter if he's inc and you're llc...customers don't pay attention to that....


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> I do know however that another electrician in another county has the same name but I think he's a corporation and I'll be going the LLC route.


I agree with Mahlere. You'd either be perceived as sponging off his good name, or worse, he pulls a crappy stunt and people think you're him. Either way, you don't need the confusion.

Be unique! :thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

I suppose you guys are right.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

You could be Hairspray electrical sevices!!

You love the big hair of the late 80's and early 90's.

Remember be your own thing, pick something unique about yourself or somthing family if for future purposes.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> I suppose you guys are right.



Magnettica Electric Services


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

And I already have his business card printed up for him


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Magnettica Electric Services


Hard to repeat
Hard to remember
Nothing catchy about it.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

AMPED ELECTRIC

Should get you near the first listing in the phone book too.:thumbsup:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

loneframer said:


> AMPED ELECTRIC
> 
> Should get you near the first listing in the phone book too.:thumbsup:


Yep

Amped Electric, are prices are shocking!!!


----------



## Static Design (Nov 30, 2008)

diode electric
transforming electric
Energized 
Electrical connections
Short circuits 

Just a few off the top of my head.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Magnettica could be a World Icon like Nike and Coke!


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

static electric "always a charge"


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Mag - https://accessnet.state.nj.us/home.asp allows you to search to see if a name has been taken or used already

magnettica electric has not been taken or used when I checked & if you type said phrase in Google, its all about you


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Magnettica Electric Services





rbsremodeling said:


> Hard to repeat
> Hard to remember
> Nothing catchy about it.


MES


...and it's missing one "S"....that "S" means "savings" or one "s" short of a mess.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Celtic said:


> MES
> 
> 
> ...and it's missing one "S"....that "S" means "savings" or one "s" short of a mess.



Like the old Dial-A Mattres ads!!!! "Leave off the Last "S". Thats the "S" for savings"!!!!






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAMyZelK640


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

"Current Affairs."

Multiple usage, if you know what I mean.


----------

